# PL2 constantly yellow-red



## Rezongo (Jul 2, 2021)

Hi there!
I've been using TS for like six months now with the same configuration but last days I'm experimenting some little problems with performance while gaming, probably because the increase in temperature due to the weather, so I decreased the undervolt a bit in case that was the problem, but I'm having PL2 in yellow-red constantly, I tried to increased PL1/2 to 60/80 from 45/50 but it stays the same, any idea why this might be happening?

CPU Core, CPU Cache and iGPU Unslice are the same in each profile.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 2, 2021)

What laptop model do you have? The power limit throttling is so bad that it looks like a Dell laptop.

Intel CPUs use multiple sets of Turbo Power Limits.  The one that is set internally is being set as low as 4W. This kills performance. The CPU is being forced to throttle so it does not exceed 4W which is ridiculous. 

Do a Google search for how to remove and block the Intel Dynamic and Thermal Framework driver. Some manufacturers are using this driver to kill performance. It is not necessary so get rid of it.

Let me know if this helps. You should never see PL1 or PL2 power limit throttling at 4W. That is not what you paid for.

The Intel GPU and iGPU unslice need to have the voltages set equally. This voltage has nothing to do with the core and cache. This is not your main problem.


----------



## Rezongo (Jul 2, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> What laptop model do you have? The power limit throttling is so bad that it looks like a Dell laptop.
> 
> Intel CPUs use multiple sets of Turbo Power Limits.  The one that is set internally is being set as low as 4W. This kills performance. The CPU is being forced to throttle so it does not exceed 4W which is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying, the laptop is a HP omen 15 ax210ns.

I can't seem to find the intel DPTF under device manager, only the Dynamic Tuning Manager which I don't know if it's doing a similar job.

Anyway, now that I know that TS configuration is OK I'll go trough the last drivers that were updated in case that the problems is there, as I haven't had any PL trouble before with the same configuration.

Thanks again!
​


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 2, 2021)

Rezongo said:


> only the Dynamic Tuning Manager


I think that is the same thing but I have not experimented in getting rid of it. 

It is possible that some sensor within your computer is running a few degrees hotter and this is triggering the severe power limit throttling. Point a big fan at your laptop and this new throttling problem might go away. Either that or use your computer in a meat locker during the summer.


----------

